# Whats wrong with my convict?



## saromman (May 11, 2013)

Hi everybody, I just got three convicts for free. Nothing seemed to be wrong with them. When I got home I noticed red marks on the side of one of them. Not sure bit looks like blood. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks to me like he has cloudy eye and fin rot too. I would say he has a bacterial infection and you need to add aquarium salt to your tank ASAP to start. If after a couple of days he doesn't improve you should start treatment with medication.
--
Paul


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oh.*

Definitely got beaten up, judging from the frayed fins and missing scales, probably the bottom end of the pecking order in the tank. Separate her and treat with natural anti-fungal/bacterial treatment, or even just trying out aquarium salt first.


----------



## saromman (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I don't have another tank to seperate her in. And I don't have any treatments or salt and can't buy any tonight. Should I mover her into a bucket and change the water with tank water regularly for tonight? Oh and the tank shes in right now has a 4" red zebra and 2 1.5" yellow labs...hopefully the labs would be at the bottom of the picking order for now....

Do you think it can get the rest of the fish sick??


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Oh.*

If she remains in that tank, she'll probably get picked on constantly, as she'd be giving off signs of weakness, and most likely do so until she succumbs. Probably would be best to put her in a good sized 5g pail, at room temp or above, with an air stone, and with a teaspoon of sea salt per gallon to start.

I've kept cichlids long enough to know how this usually plays out lol. Always jostling for territory, and looking to cut down the competition.


----------

